# pleco's and breeding



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

I am trying to breed my red belly's would a large place possibly be the reason why they haven't laid eggs yet, maybe they think that teir eggs will get eaten?

also if they do lay eggs will the pleco try and eat them?

would it be best to just put him in a different tank?

thanx for your help in advance.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

just to be on the safe remove him


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> just to be on the safe remove him
> [snapback]1004853[/snapback]​


*safe side*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Feeder_Phish said:
> 
> 
> > just to be on the safe remove him
> ...


Check this button out:









It allows you to edit your posts









I'd remove the pleco: if given the chance, it's likely it will try to sack on the eggs or fry - pleco's are very opportunistic.


----------

